# Bunny bonding: Running circles around each other



## blondiesmommie (Jul 24, 2012)

So I have had my rabbits about 6 weeks now, they've always been next to each other in their cages, their first intro was in my bath tub, and 2nd in my spare room, where yes, they have both been in this room before. 
I can tell they already seem fond of each other, when one is out of the cage, the other just hangs out near the other in their cage. 
ANYWHO, tonight they just ran in circles around each other, to the point I had to seperate them bc I was getting dizzy lol and I only meant for it to be a quik hello anyway. What does this mean? 

















:hugsquish:


----------



## kkiddle (Jul 24, 2012)

I am also starting to bond my buns. From what I've heard, as long as fur isn't flying it's a good thing. They are playing, I think. Or they are trying to determine dominance. (I've heard that chasing leads to one bunny showing their dominance.)

Good luck!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2012)

Almost sounds like courting behavior. As long as they aren't ripping at one another I'd call it good.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 24, 2012)

Are these rabbits neutered or youngsters starting their hormonal periods?


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jul 24, 2012)

Fixed


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jul 24, 2012)

Both almost 4 yrs


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought they were fixed, but wanted to be sure.

So I assume you just keep increasing their time together until they work things out.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jul 24, 2012)

Basically lol


----------



## Kizza (Jul 27, 2012)

My bunnies do this but rocky always bites gidget so I have to separate them. just watch them closely and if they dont hurt each other they should be fine.


----------



## kkiddle (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I found out what this means today! My buns did this and for me, it meant that they both want to be dominate. 
How is your bonding going? I'm curious to see if your buns "worked it out." There was no fighting in my situation either, in fact they seemed like they were playing--like yours. 
How are your buns are getting along? =)


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh they're fine! They pretty much stopped circling lol my male humps my female still, so she is getting fixed Friday! I hope this helps


----------

